# New ooths in the mail~~~



## Malakyoma (Feb 22, 2013)

So back in December I bought a couple Humbertiella ceylonica ooths from Nikko. He shipped them out right away but they got lost in transit somewhere and I never received them. Recently he told me he had more ooths and that he could replace the ones that got lost (which were never guaranteed). I received the shipment today, 8 days in transit from Geneva to Canada. About the same as ordering from the states actually.

Anyway I have 2 im 95% positive are humbertiella and a third was included in the package and I"m not really sure what it is. It might be a Humber that was laid differently, might be a different species, might not even be an ooth. I was hoping you guys could tell me.

The three ooths:







Humber 1:






Humber 2:






Unknown:






The unknown is smooth, almost like its not even foam. Which is what makes me wonder if its even an ooth at all. It's also perfectly flat on the other side.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think its Psuedoharpax. Might be wrong though, I'm just guessing that because Psuedoharpax looks like a smaller orchid mantis, their ooth would too. Plus the seller sells that ootheca, it's a credible guess.


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 22, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I think its Psuedoharpax. Might be wrong though, I'm just guessing that because Psuedoharpax looks like a smaller orchid mantis, their ooth would too. Plus the seller sells that ootheca, it's a credible guess.


Possibly. Looking at the pseudoharpax thread on UKforum it looks like their ooths are wider than this one though.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 22, 2013)

I feel like an idiot. It might just be a ghost ootheca.


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 22, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I feel like an idiot. It might just be a ghost ootheca.


Yes it is.


----------



## agent A (Feb 22, 2013)

Nikkko said:


> Yes it is.


Right before i could guess miomantis


----------



## Ruaumoko (Feb 23, 2013)

Deffo a ghostie ooth


----------



## Ruaumoko (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh ya he said lol


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 26, 2013)

Got a Humbertiella from Nico too. lol


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 26, 2013)

I was gonna say ghost but the guessing game ended :lol:


----------

